# Happy Birthday Polednice



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday to our favourite Brahms-loving Vampire Piggy!

I'm just doing this thread to torment you, Polednice. 

Here's a Brahms waltz for ya (first 57 seconds of video)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Pollie! I had no idea...happy birthday, my buddy. Mucho amor!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

If my time zones are correct the time is 12:17 am on Good Friday in his part of the world.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

http://www.talkclassical.com/12947-happy-birthday-polednice.html

I'm slightly confused


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/12947-happy-birthday-polednice.html
> 
> I'm slightly confused


Lololol...me too!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Well he said his birthday was on good Friday.

Now I'm confused too.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Not sure it's relevant here but... Good Friday isn't tied to a day of a month.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I thought of that, but it still is rather confusing. If he saw it some time in the past then the date in that thread still wouldn't match up with the 2011 date for Good Friday. Quite strange... this is a mystery we must solve.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

AHA! I figured it out. I found the post CoG is referring to and he says he was BORN on Good Friday. Seeing as he's turning 22 that makes him born in 1990 which was April the 13th! Save this thread for then.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> AHA! I figured it out. I found the post CoG is referring to and he says he was BORN on Good Friday. Seeing as he's turning 22 that makes him born in 1990 which was April the 13th! Save this thread for then.


So he was born on Friday the 13th? No wonder he's such a...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Friday the 13th indeed! Thank you dearly for these premature well-wishings - of course, if you _really_ want to **** me off, buy me some presents.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Call this an EARLY Birthday present:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/04/montage-50-this-day-in-music-history.html


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So I celebrated anyway...I was listening to Brahms piano all last night!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Brahms sucks! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

kv466 said:


> So I celebrated anyway...I was listening to Brahms piano all last night!


Just don't give that piano too many drinks.... I know it's from a different era, but yikes....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO POLEDNICE. The day is FINALLY here! The Brahms is coming out all day tomorrow.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday to You!!!
Happy Birthday to You!!!!
Happy Birthday to Callum!!!!!
Happy Birthday to Yooooouuuuu!!!!!!

*:kiss:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, Poles, Happy Birthday and may you have many, many more! I hope you are feeling--and continue feeling-- better with each passing day. Here's to your continuing good health.:cheers:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I wonder if he'll actually see this.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like I came back at the _right_ time. Happy Birthday, Polednice! Today is the only day of the year when Brahms is better than Wagner.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Happy birthday, Polednice! 
Here's something that you might enjoy watching/hearing again!




Skip to 32:44, btw.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Good Friday the 13th indeed! Thank you dearly for these premature well-wishings - of course, if you _really_ want to **** me off, buy me some presents.


Sorry I missed you, I was banned at the time ! Just a minute--no I wasn't--it's today. I'm another confused person obviously. Happy blooming birthday!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Looks like I came back at the _right_ time. Happy Birthday, Polednice! Today is the only day of the year when Brahms is better than Wagner.


So now you're Tom Baker, does he like Ligetti?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

moody said:


> So now you're Tom Baker, does he like Ligetti?


I haven't the faintest idea. Would you like a jelly baby?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My new avatar _was_ going to be this:










But the Fourth Incarnation of the Doctor looked as if it would be a more likeable avatar.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yaaaaay! Thank you everybody! And I'm so pleased that I landed just on the right side of a temporary ban to be able to see this! 

The Kleiber is perfect, and it was very big of you, CoAG, to recognise Brahms's supremacy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Yaaaaay! Thank you everybody! And I'm so pleased that I landed just on the right side of a temporary ban to be able to see this!
> 
> The Kleiber is perfect, and it was very big of you, CoAG, to recognise Brahms's supremacy.


What do you mean "big of me?" It's only just for one day out of 366. Anyway, as a communist, I believe all composers are equal (but I do favour some and don't listen to others as much...)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I haven't the faintest idea. Would you like a jelly baby?


This is so sudden, but what's wrong with a normal one? I thought Tom Baker was the best Doctor.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you mean "big of me?" It's only just for one day out of 366. Anyway, as a communist, I believe all composers are equal (but I do favour some and don't listen to others as much...)


All composers are equal, but some are more equal than others, eh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> All composers are equal, but some are more equal than others, eh?


Oh dear. Animal Farm has gotten the better of me.


----------

